
The Ethereum-Dogecoin Decentralized Bridge Protocol Is Coming Soon - wslh
https://cryptoslate.com/the-ethereum-dogecoin-transactional-bridge-protocol-is-coming-soon/
======
orthecreedence
"No more will the world have to look in two different places for squirrels and
provolone cheese."

~~~
Avshalom
TBF provolone enthusiasts ∩ squirrel watchers ≠ ∅

